# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  HTML - Lidhje që hapet në dritare të re

## Demol

pershendetje te gjitheve

do te doja te pyesja dicka por nuk e di nqs se ndodhet ne vendin e sakt
une po ndertoj nje web ( dicka per hobi , amatoreske) me HTML
Por kur dua te bej nje lidhje  me nje faqe tjeter do te doja qe kur dikush te klikoj siper linkun te hapet nje faqe e re ( dritare) , permomentin perdo kete kod 
<a href "www.albasoul.com"></a> 
psh  une do e doja te beja nje faqe me linkse , ne kohen qe vendos faqen e albasoul ose nje faqe tjeter do te doja qe kush klikon siper ti hapet nje faqe e re dhe jo ne faqen qe po shikon, dmth cfare kodi perdoret per kete ?

ju faleminderit

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Pergjigje:

kodi per faqe te re:

<a href="http://www.albasoul.com" target=_blank>Albasoul</a>

Per cdo gje ne html apo tjeter pyet nese nuk e ke te qarte dhe do te ndihmoj!

----------


## Demol

> Pergjigje:
> 
> kodi per faqe te re:
> 
> <a href="http://www.albasoul.com" target=_blank>Albasoul</a>
> 
> Per cdo gje ne html apo tjeter pyet nese nuk e ke te qarte dhe do te ndihmoj!


faleminderit shume per ndihmen, je njesh  :shkelje syri:

----------

